# Still can't change



## WheretoGoHmm (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello, 

I have contemplated and contemplated and contemplated with my wife about her temper... i told her over and over not to kick or use any physical action when we argue..she exploded at me the other day and kicked my bag and my trash can... i told her before this needs to stop... How am I supposed to live with someone that has a temper to the point of kicking things and using vulgar language about my side of the family.. 

She can't change I guess so now I have to make a decision; if I should stay or leave. I definitely don't want to live with someone with such a hot temper like this; but i do love her (been married 8 years; no kids yet, but she wants them). This is so difficult, but I feel like I have had enough. 

Thanks for letting me vent....


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

Her temper is a form of abuse. My ex h has severe anger issues. They've only worsened over the years. I ended up leaving. the best decision I've ever made!


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Maybe do a little research to find an anger management help group or counselor. If she declines then up the stakes.

Your safety and sanity are very important.


----------



## WheretoGoHmm (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you both for your information and advise. this is tough


----------

